# Can an Internal Exam Trigger Labor?



## ktl

I am 38+4 today. I had a MW appointment this morning and had my first internal exam, just to check to see how things are going. This might be a silly question, but can the exams trigger labor, or at least contractions? I am spotting brown now, which I have heard can be totally normal after the exams. I might now be experiencing what I think are contractions... I think I've had some BH at some point in the last few weeks, but they felt like tightening all over my belly, and never hurt or anything, just kind of a weird sensation... This is more concentrated at the bottom half - they are still tightening but crampy too - this is the first time I've felt the crampiness. The feelings have just been coming and going over the last few hours.

Since this is my first internal exam, I'm not sure if that's just normal. Is it common to have this happen after the exams? I know only time will tell, but just curious!


----------



## leahsbabybump

Hey hun i very much doubt it unless the midwife has been messign about with your cervix :-/


----------



## honeybee2

Anything 'up there' will disturb the cervix and will cause cramping.
Its the same after sex, internals, sweeps etc.
I'm pretty sure it wont cause labour though- as not even high sweeps cause labour unless you're ready.


----------



## Rosered52

I had my first internal yesterday, and I had some light cramping after, but nothing like you describe. If your doctor was a bit rough, and you were about ready anyway,it seems possible that it has gotten something going. Hope so!


----------



## ktl

I don't think she was rough, it didn't feel particularly nice... but I haven't had any other ones to really know what it's supposed to feel like. :)

If crampiness is normal after the exams, is it sort of constant or does it come and go in waves?


----------



## AllyTiel

I've had 3 internal exams in the past 3 weeks and I never had any spotting or cramping from them. Kind of wish I did! I don't think a regular cervix check will trigger labor, but a membrane sweep might.


----------



## leahsbabybump

You can have either types of crampong really but if its coming and going and pretty regular its probs the start of something  
lucky you if it is swap places lol i need to give birth the heat is killing me haha


----------



## Rosered52

ktl said:


> I don't think she was rough, it didn't feel particularly nice... but I haven't had any other ones to really know what it's supposed to feel like. :)
> 
> If crampiness is normal after the exams, is it sort of constant or does it come and go in waves?

Mine came and went, but it was so mild, I knew it was nothing. And sure enough, it's gone 24 hours later.

Fingers crossed for you!


----------



## Jaxvipe

I have heard.that an internal.exam can cause you to go into labor. It happened with my best friend. She had her first internal exam and wastold it would be weeks. Within 24 hrs she was in labor and had the baby within 48 hrs of the exam.


----------



## ktl

Thanks everyone for your replies. :) I guess there's nothing to do but wait it all out and see - I just wasn't sure if this was completely normal and expected, having never had one of the exams before. Maybe the waves will stop and maybe they'll progress, doesn't sound like I can be sure yet either way!

Thanks!


----------



## LivForHim

I think it can trigger labor for sure. My SIL had both of her boys the day after getting checked...labor started that same day! I do think that your body has to be close anyway but I do think it can trigger things! ;) Good luck!


----------



## aegle

Yes, it can... I have fetalfibronectin tests weekly and my contractions always get worse afterwards. Anything anywhere near my vagina causes contractions. lol. The reason they don't check your cervical dilation until 37ish weeks is because it can cause labor. 

They refuse to check mine again, even though I've been dilated since 26 weeks.


----------

